# The Big Easy : Charbroil



## suprfast

I know this is not a smoker, but this is a propane section.  I personally do not like the taste of smoked chicken(or poultry/birds) for that matter.  I dont know what it is, but i find it to taste funny.  Ive smoked birds on numerous occasions with all different woods so i know its not the wood, i know its not me messing up.  Beef, pork, MEAT tastes awesome. 

I wanted to keep some heat out of the kitchen with the upcoming summer already reaching 105° in the central valley.  I thought of using my Grill more for chicken until i stumbled upon the Charbroil : The big easy.  At first i was skeptical.  Deep fried goodness without oil?  I dont believe it!!  I read some reviews and finally went over to home depot to pick one up for 139.00.  

http://www.charbroil.com/Consumer/Pr...uctSeriesID=95

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/...8X-_-100655049

(sorry i dont feel like tagging those right now)

Assembly was quick and painless.  I seasoned it like you would any good cooker.  I then put on a small 4lb chicken with olive oil and seasoning on the outside(no brine, no injection).  In under an hour of infrared cooking i had a good looking chicken with CRISPY skin.  Time to rest for 15 minutes.  Now for the moment of truth, the breasts.  I take the chicken apart with my razor sharp knife that i barely got to use because the whole bird fell apart.  I more or less could just use my hands to gently dismantle the creature.  The meat was very juicy all the way through.  There was not a spot of red, nothing over cooked, nothing under cooked.

All in all i really liked this.  Im sure i will use it only for chicken as smoking ribs and roasts is still too good.  

I would rate this to be more similar to a rotisere without the spinning action.  Is it similar tasting to deep frying?  I dont think its on par with deep frying but i dont use any oil.  For me that is well worth it.  Im a health nut and eating a lot of meat could be bad in itself, let alone eating gallons of oil to go with it.  Next project will be chicken nuggets.  No more oily treats for the kids.

Thanks for reading,
Kris


----------



## richoso1

Kris, thanks for an informative post. This might be something other members can use, I myself like the oil-less cooking of turkeys, and possibly others types of meat. This is not to say that I don't enjoy smoked meat, it's just another way to enjoy food.


----------



## suprfast

Dont get me wrong, the best turkey i ever had was deep fried.  I however workout like there is no tomorrow and feel i put myself backwards when i eat high FAT foods.  Okay im lying, i eat ribs, roasts, rib eyes all the time, but i guess im talking about the oils.  I use olive oil in just about everything since its a healthy oil full of omega-3's.  

Glad you like the post.  I tried searching on the forum but you can not type "BIG easy".  Big will not allow for the search function to be used, its too short.  

Smoking is great too because there are no extra oils, fat drips off(think of a bigger and cooler george foreman grill with flavor).


----------



## walleye1

I have also had one for just about a year now. I like to throw things in the smoker for a couple of hours first and finish in the Big Easy. I've done everything from whole turkeys to wings this way. Wings are awesome done this way.

I took 5 - 10" x 14" cooling racks and a pair of wire cutters and went to work. It now has five (not counting the bottom) removable racks for doing wings. In the pictures you should be able to see how I bent the centre 2 parts of the rack to form sort of a clip so the racks can't slide out.


Click to enlarge....
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/IMGP0510.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/IMGP0511.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/IMGP0512.jpg

Mike
PS
This unit, Thermos Infrared Turkey Fryer - (HeatWave) it is the same thing as The Big Easy but it's the Canadian version.


Here's some pictures of some wings....


Click on pictures to enlarge them...
Here's a picture of the wings loaded... Ya can even see the frost on them!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/IMGP0513.jpg

Here's a picture of them just as I removed them...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/IMGP0514.jpg

Here's a picture of them with a little lemon pepper...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/IMGP0515.jpg

Wow!... Beer and Wings... Life's good!... I didn't even come up for air!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/IMGP0516.jpg

Mike


----------



## virgo53

Go to the Charbroil site and look at the forums section for The BIG Easy (TBE). I have this cooker for 2 years now. They now have accessories that really assist with it's use.

When not using the smoker I use this or my new RED grill (1 year now) between all 3 I have some really good food.
The Big Easy does birds extremely well and they turn out the tenderest meat you could ever expect.

Virego53


----------



## howufiga

thanks for the post!  I've been scouring criagslist for one of these!  I was very interested to see how they perform.  I've read the amazon reviews and people rave about these.  

Walleye1  Nice mod with the wings tray!


----------



## cajun_1

I have The Big Easy myself  ...  bout a year now  ...


----------



## slanted88

I have also had one for just about a year now. I like to throw things in the smoker for a couple of hours first and finish in the Big Easy. I've done everything from whole turkeys to wings this way. Wings are awesome done this way.

I took 5 - 10" x 14" cooling racks and a pair of wire cutters and went to work. It now has five (not counting the bottom) removable racks for doing wings. In the pictures you should be able to see how I bent the centre 2 parts of the rack to form sort of a clip so the racks can't slide out.

Attachment 21456 Mike I got one,it sits idle. Louie & I love wings. Gonna give this gig a try! Thanks.......Mike


----------



## cajun_1

Mine sits idle also  ...  guess we need to something about this 88.


----------



## cajun_1

Where did you get those coolin' racks?  Brand name ?


----------



## slanted88

Rock On Brother....I'm with ya!


----------



## cajun_1

Need to dig it out tomorrow and see about some racks or sumin'


----------



## slanted88

Attachment 21457 Yer readin my mind!


----------



## walleye1

Sorry Cajun_1, I was away fishing for a week.

The racks are just a cheap 10 x 14 cooling rack I got from a local grocery store here in Canada. I think they were 2 for 3 bucks.

Wings are awesome with an hour of smoke then into the Big Easy.

Mike


----------



## virgo53

Charbroil has racks that are easy in easy out. You can place them at any level.
I have 3 and find I use 2 most of the time.
These racks are incredibly easy to get in or out, my fabricated ones have been retired.
There is also a new full rack that will open from the side and allow you to get a large bird out with ease.
Charbroils site has costs and some other options for these.
This thing does chicken like no other grill, besides my smoker of course.
Virgo53


----------



## lvrgsp

Iv'e been debating on getting one of these or not, I fry alot of Turkeys, and wings throughout the year, and if this thing works as well as they say it would make it alot easier for me....quite the following on their big easy forum....did not know it was so popular

lvrgsp


----------



## etcher1

Your right about that, and does a fine job.
I have one also and really like the way it cooks.


----------



## bassman

For those interested, here's their blog.

http://www.sizzleonthegrill.com/blog/


----------



## marty catka

I've had mine since last September and love it.  I have not only "fried" whole chickens and turkeys, wings and legs, but also pork tenderloin, beef tenderloin, prime rib roast, shish kabob, pork chops, hamburgers and just about anything you can put on a rotisserie.

The forum mentioned is very useful with tons of information from users.  Also are a number of alternative "tools" that people have developed to eliminate the use of the basket.  It is a PITA to clean sometimes.


----------



## stircrazy

you do know that when the oil is the proper temp virtualy non of it enters the turkey.  it is only when people put food into oil at to low of a temp that oil gets into turkey.  the hot oil sears the skin/meat surface instantly so no oil can soak into the meat.  they did a demonstration with french fries that for one LB of fries if the oil was heated properly they were only missing 2.5 grams of oil from the original amount and some of that was in the paper towels they put the fries on.  

Steve


----------



## suprfast

I know this is not a smoker, but this is a propane section.  I personally do not like the taste of smoked chicken(or poultry/birds) for that matter.  I dont know what it is, but i find it to taste funny.  Ive smoked birds on numerous occasions with all different woods so i know its not the wood, i know its not me messing up.  Beef, pork, MEAT tastes awesome. 

I wanted to keep some heat out of the kitchen with the upcoming summer already reaching 105° in the central valley.  I thought of using my Grill more for chicken until i stumbled upon the Charbroil : The big easy.  At first i was skeptical.  Deep fried goodness without oil?  I dont believe it!!  I read some reviews and finally went over to home depot to pick one up for 139.00.  

http://www.charbroil.com/Consumer/Pr...uctSeriesID=95

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/...8X-_-100655049

(sorry i dont feel like tagging those right now)

Assembly was quick and painless.  I seasoned it like you would any good cooker.  I then put on a small 4lb chicken with olive oil and seasoning on the outside(no brine, no injection).  In under an hour of infrared cooking i had a good looking chicken with CRISPY skin.  Time to rest for 15 minutes.  Now for the moment of truth, the breasts.  I take the chicken apart with my razor sharp knife that i barely got to use because the whole bird fell apart.  I more or less could just use my hands to gently dismantle the creature.  The meat was very juicy all the way through.  There was not a spot of red, nothing over cooked, nothing under cooked.

All in all i really liked this.  Im sure i will use it only for chicken as smoking ribs and roasts is still too good.  

I would rate this to be more similar to a rotisere without the spinning action.  Is it similar tasting to deep frying?  I dont think its on par with deep frying but i dont use any oil.  For me that is well worth it.  Im a health nut and eating a lot of meat could be bad in itself, let alone eating gallons of oil to go with it.  Next project will be chicken nuggets.  No more oily treats for the kids.

Thanks for reading,
Kris


----------



## richoso1

Kris, thanks for an informative post. This might be something other members can use, I myself like the oil-less cooking of turkeys, and possibly others types of meat. This is not to say that I don't enjoy smoked meat, it's just another way to enjoy food.


----------



## suprfast

Dont get me wrong, the best turkey i ever had was deep fried.  I however workout like there is no tomorrow and feel i put myself backwards when i eat high FAT foods.  Okay im lying, i eat ribs, roasts, rib eyes all the time, but i guess im talking about the oils.  I use olive oil in just about everything since its a healthy oil full of omega-3's.  

Glad you like the post.  I tried searching on the forum but you can not type "BIG easy".  Big will not allow for the search function to be used, its too short.  

Smoking is great too because there are no extra oils, fat drips off(think of a bigger and cooler george foreman grill with flavor).


----------



## walleye1

I have also had one for just about a year now. I like to throw things in the smoker for a couple of hours first and finish in the Big Easy. I've done everything from whole turkeys to wings this way. Wings are awesome done this way.

I took 5 - 10" x 14" cooling racks and a pair of wire cutters and went to work. It now has five (not counting the bottom) removable racks for doing wings. In the pictures you should be able to see how I bent the centre 2 parts of the rack to form sort of a clip so the racks can't slide out.


Click to enlarge....
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/IMGP0510.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/IMGP0511.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/IMGP0512.jpg

Mike
PS
This unit, Thermos Infrared Turkey Fryer - (HeatWave) it is the same thing as The Big Easy but it's the Canadian version.


Here's some pictures of some wings....


Click on pictures to enlarge them...
Here's a picture of the wings loaded... Ya can even see the frost on them!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/IMGP0513.jpg

Here's a picture of them just as I removed them...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/IMGP0514.jpg

Here's a picture of them with a little lemon pepper...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/IMGP0515.jpg

Wow!... Beer and Wings... Life's good!... I didn't even come up for air!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/mmike/Fishing Photos/IMGP0516.jpg

Mike


----------



## virgo53

Go to the Charbroil site and look at the forums section for The BIG Easy (TBE). I have this cooker for 2 years now. They now have accessories that really assist with it's use.

When not using the smoker I use this or my new RED grill (1 year now) between all 3 I have some really good food.
The Big Easy does birds extremely well and they turn out the tenderest meat you could ever expect.

Virego53


----------



## howufiga

thanks for the post!  I've been scouring criagslist for one of these!  I was very interested to see how they perform.  I've read the amazon reviews and people rave about these.  

Walleye1  Nice mod with the wings tray!


----------



## cajun_1

I have The Big Easy myself  ...  bout a year now  ...


----------



## slanted88

I have also had one for just about a year now. I like to throw things in the smoker for a couple of hours first and finish in the Big Easy. I've done everything from whole turkeys to wings this way. Wings are awesome done this way.

I took 5 - 10" x 14" cooling racks and a pair of wire cutters and went to work. It now has five (not counting the bottom) removable racks for doing wings. In the pictures you should be able to see how I bent the centre 2 parts of the rack to form sort of a clip so the racks can't slide out.

Attachment 21456 Mike I got one,it sits idle. Louie & I love wings. Gonna give this gig a try! Thanks.......Mike


----------



## cajun_1

Mine sits idle also  ...  guess we need to something about this 88.


----------



## cajun_1

Where did you get those coolin' racks?  Brand name ?


----------



## slanted88

Rock On Brother....I'm with ya!


----------



## cajun_1

Need to dig it out tomorrow and see about some racks or sumin'


----------



## slanted88

Attachment 21457 Yer readin my mind!


----------



## walleye1

Sorry Cajun_1, I was away fishing for a week.

The racks are just a cheap 10 x 14 cooling rack I got from a local grocery store here in Canada. I think they were 2 for 3 bucks.

Wings are awesome with an hour of smoke then into the Big Easy.

Mike


----------



## virgo53

Charbroil has racks that are easy in easy out. You can place them at any level.
I have 3 and find I use 2 most of the time.
These racks are incredibly easy to get in or out, my fabricated ones have been retired.
There is also a new full rack that will open from the side and allow you to get a large bird out with ease.
Charbroils site has costs and some other options for these.
This thing does chicken like no other grill, besides my smoker of course.
Virgo53


----------



## lvrgsp

Iv'e been debating on getting one of these or not, I fry alot of Turkeys, and wings throughout the year, and if this thing works as well as they say it would make it alot easier for me....quite the following on their big easy forum....did not know it was so popular

lvrgsp


----------



## etcher1

Your right about that, and does a fine job.
I have one also and really like the way it cooks.


----------



## bassman

For those interested, here's their blog.

http://www.sizzleonthegrill.com/blog/


----------



## marty catka

I've had mine since last September and love it.  I have not only "fried" whole chickens and turkeys, wings and legs, but also pork tenderloin, beef tenderloin, prime rib roast, shish kabob, pork chops, hamburgers and just about anything you can put on a rotisserie.

The forum mentioned is very useful with tons of information from users.  Also are a number of alternative "tools" that people have developed to eliminate the use of the basket.  It is a PITA to clean sometimes.


----------



## stircrazy

you do know that when the oil is the proper temp virtualy non of it enters the turkey.  it is only when people put food into oil at to low of a temp that oil gets into turkey.  the hot oil sears the skin/meat surface instantly so no oil can soak into the meat.  they did a demonstration with french fries that for one LB of fries if the oil was heated properly they were only missing 2.5 grams of oil from the original amount and some of that was in the paper towels they put the fries on.  

Steve


----------

